# Hay-on-Wye



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope this is in the right spot. Is anyone else going to Hey-on-Wye book fair. I have pre booked and awaiting official form. It would be nice to meet others who are going.
Hey is the biggest book fair in the world so l am going to load up on old books as l am sure there will be book swaps around  And also lot of shows with various people some free some you pay for.

This is the site/info link if you are interested. http://www.peak-performance-consultancy.com/haycamping/camphay.html


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We'd love to go, and we said last year that we'd organise a trip there. Unfortunately, we're away over the water when it's on (27th May - 5th June)  

Gerald


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I asked if l could have a smaller plot sent the dimensions of CB to confirm size would be ok not the double standard 10 x 12mtr one l had booked. I booked the big one on an in case basis as the way it was written l would only fit on that. Glad l asked if a change was possible now on smaller plot so saving £35 is £105 for 7 nights.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Now this sounds right up my street.

Will need to check the planner, birthday book and both diaries. :roll: 

Thanks for posting this, hadn't realised there was a camping field.

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sue need to get in very quick from whats said they fill up fast hope you get in would be nice to meet up  

There is also loads of free and paid talks during the festival not just lots n lots of books. I am gathering my second hand ones am sure there will be swop places for them


----------

